# Tatami & Futons in the US - bedbugs? dani ticks?



## netgyks (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, I've been researching replacing our Tempurpedic mattress with something decidedly less toxic. Many of the threads here have been quite helpful! We seem to be leaning towards two twin organic cotton shikibuton type futons on tatami mats.

Elsewhere on the internet I've read about tatami ticks. They appear to be in Eastern countries and not in the US. Chopa.com supplies tatami in the US that are baked haven't been sprayed with chemicals. When I called and spoke with them, they said dani aren't a problem in the US.

We don't have bedbugs either, nor fleas on our cats though it is possible they could get some when we go sit in the backyard together.

Does anyone know a lot about futon and tatami paired together here in the US? Are there are any precautionary anti-vermin measures I should take?


----------



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

I live in Japan, and here people hang their futons outside in the sun, not every day but as often as possible. Still, though, the "dani" (dustmites) do get into the futons. You can buy protective covers, just like you can for mattresses in the US.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Hi! I've been considering buying a Japanese futoN and tatami mats too! It's been hard for me to find much info on them but what I do read makes so much sense to me. They are firm, natural and convenient.

The main concern I have is that I read that in Japan, people usually take them to a special cleaners to have them washed once a year. Not an option here- so I wonder if a mattress protector/cover would suffice?

Where are you buying your from? My google searches alays bring up a web company called j-life.

I'm interests to hear what you have learned thru your research so please share!


----------

